# Opening up a Bank Account!



## Altrincham Man (May 31, 2015)

I am a non resident in Spain and went armed with my passport, NIE number and certificate of non residency to Santander bank recently.
I just want to open a current account to pay some bills.
I was informed that I needed a Certificate of European Union and various other forms of ID ie P60, salary slip etc. 

I have never heard of the Cert of European Union and do not know where to get it - any advice would be appreciated. TIA


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Go to another bank.

Seriously. When I dealt with the most rigorous of red tape masters in the form of the Ministerio de la Vivienda to get my degree recognised under the EU rules for controlled professions, I used the same tactic many times:

If the person you first consult gives a confusing barrage of red tape excuses to your request, simply go back the next day and speak to either (1) the same person who will not remember or care what they told you the day before, be in a different mood and therefore may well attend to you, or (2) speak to their colleague who will likely take an entirely different view of your situation / paperwork and the outcome will be totally to the contrary.

You even have the luxury of being able to choose whichever bank you want!


----------



## Altrincham Man (May 31, 2015)

Overandout said:


> Go to another bank.
> 
> Seriously. When I dealt with the most rigorous of red tape masters in the form of the Ministerio de la Vivienda to get my degree recognised under the EU rules for controlled professions, I used the same tactic many times:
> 
> ...


Thank you for your prompt reply.

However, it is not that easy as I am not living in Spain and specifically went to open a bank account with Santander to keep things simple ie my father passed away whilst owning a Santander joint account/property with my mother who is now quite frail (she was with me at the bank). We were advised that the account would be frozen but the bank did not do this and said it would continue in my Mums name. I need to set this up for when my mother is no longer here!


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

I think the suggestion is you try another branch or another person at the same branch - and hope that you get a different response.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Person on another forum recently opened a non residents bank account with just his passport and a deposit.


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

To open a non residents account you only need a passport - when I got to Spain La Caixa didn't even need a deposit - this was 2012. I then opened a resident's account three months later when I got my NIE/EU Foreigners List green card.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

samthemainman said:


> To open a non residents account you only need a passport - when I got to Spain La Caixa didn't even need a deposit - this was 2012. I then opened a resident's account three months later when I got my NIE/EU Foreigners List green card.


When you opened the residents account did they close the non res one or was it just a matter of them changing the details of your original account?
Thanks


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

They changed it to a new one - apparently it's impossible to just change the status from non-resident to resident - although we were able to keep the debit card the same.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

samthemainman said:


> They changed it to a new one - apparently it's impossible to just change the status from non-resident to resident - although we were able to keep the debit card the same.


Yes, that's what happened when I changed my account from a non-resident to a resident one, too, with the same bank, but I was issued with a new debit card because my old one only enabled me to withdraw cash but not use it to pay for things. They also messed up my direct debits, however, in spite of assuring me they'd be transferred across, which I wasn't very happy about.


----------



## bgregory01 (Jun 22, 2015)

*Opening an account*



Hepa said:


> Person on another forum recently opened a non residents bank account with just his passport and a deposit.


I asked a similar question last June and was told to try Sabadell. I was in the USA at the time and struggled to open a non-resident account using their website. 

On arrival in Spain, I went to the local branch (who had a sign on the door saying 'We speak English' - which they did!) and opened a non-resident account with just my passport and a transfer of a few hundred Euros from my UK account (via debit card).

My experience with them has been nothing but positive,

Brian


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

New US regs do not allow Some accounts for non residents of the US. We had the same financial managers for over 20 years and just changed to HSBC an international bank with many expat services.


----------



## sgje2010 (Apr 11, 2015)

We too walked into Sabadell with passports and deposit and walked out with accounts. Very easy and the EU transfers are free too!


----------



## Altrincham Man (May 31, 2015)

Found an easy solution with no language barrier - am opening up an account with Ulster Bank who by default use €€€€€. So simple to do over the phone - no need to appear in person and they speak my lingo!!


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

I have a non resident account with Bankia , it was straightforward to open and my debit card can be used for withdrawals and payment , I have online banking which is great and my direct debits were set up easily. They asked for NIE and passport and proof of income , it has ran smoothly for over a year with a very helpful manager in our local branch. I am not sure of their process when we will change to a residents account in the coming months but I am hoping it continues to as easy as its been so far.


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

Altrincham Man said:


> Found an easy solution with no language barrier - am opening up an account with Ulster Bank who by default use €€€€€. So simple to do over the phone - no need to appear in person and they speak my lingo!!


That sounds confusing 

You were trying to open an account in Spain weren't you? Do Ulster Bank have branches in Spain?

If it is in Spain then surely they speak Spanish? Of course, someone in the branch would speak English I'm sure.

And Ulster Bank use € by default? Why would Ulster (ie Northern Ireland... a part of the UK) use € by default when their currency is sterling?


----------



## Altrincham Man (May 31, 2015)

deefitz said:


> That sounds confusing
> 
> You were trying to open an account in Spain weren't you? Do Ulster Bank have branches in Spain?
> 
> ...



So much more straight forward actually - no branches in Spain but just online access which is what I need to pay bills etc. The hassles I am having because of the language barrier has been very stressful even though they say they speak English! I do not need to produce NIE or extra certificates etc and as am based in the UK automatically have a right to open the account.
Ulster bank have branches in Southern Ireland which is Republic and has € as currency and are a member of RBS/Nat West (of which I am a customer).
If I am just paying bills, it does not matter where the account is based as long as I can do international transfers and DDs etc


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

Ah! Now I see. You're based in the UK and want to pay bills in Spain!

I thought you were based in Spain (or would be) and you were trying to open a local account.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Altrincham Man said:


> So much more straight forward actually - no branches in Spain but just online access which is what I need to pay bills etc. The hassles I am having because of the language barrier has been very stressful even though they say they speak English! I do not need to produce NIE or extra certificates etc and as am based in the UK automatically have a right to open the account.
> Ulster bank have branches in Southern Ireland which is Republic and has € as currency and are a member of RBS/Nat West (of which I am a customer).
> If I am just paying bills, it does not matter where the account is based as long as I can do international transfers and DDs etc


Now I'm confused.....

I thought the likes of Iberdrola, Endesa etc. only allowed direct debits from *Spanish *banks?

How will you be paying these bills?


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

We have HSBC, an international bank out of NYC and in Spain, very successfully use Santander, another international bank, with no difficulty.


----------

